# T3i Video Issues



## T.Mcginty (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm brand new to the site and I'm sure this is posted in the wrong section, so sorry for that. I'll give you the brief intro: self taught photographer, purchased my first camera 4 months back. I wanted a camera that would shoot good photos and video, as I plan to focus on video one day. Now here's where I have an issue. I started shooting little clips here and there in video on my T3i. Looks decent on my display when I play it back but when I transfer it to my computer for play back and editing the footage doesn't look useable. It has a horrid yellow/orange hue and it's very grainy, even at 1600 or below ISO. My buddy came over with his T2i and used the same lens in the same lighting and settings and his video turned out fine. Could the reason behind the change in color be internal damage to my camera? If you have questions I'll be glad to give more info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustinFore (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll bet you are set up wrong.  The camera needs to be in full manual mode if you want good quality video.  First of all, ISO400 or less for video, or it comes apart.  Then, you need to go through every menu item and ensure that the camera is doing almost nothing automatically...and that you have complete control and understanding of each and every setting.

Watch this tutorial series...Hurlbut goes through the 5D Mk2 setup to get you started.  The menu is a little different than your T3i, but the settings are essentially the same.

HDSLR | B&H Photo Online Videos | Podcasts


----------



## CanonEOS (Dec 24, 2011)

T.Mcginty said:


> I'm brand new to the site and I'm sure this is posted in the wrong section, so sorry for that. I'll give you the brief intro: self taught photographer, purchased my first camera 4 months back. I wanted a camera that would shoot good photos and video, as I plan to focus on video one day. Now here's where I have an issue. I started shooting little clips here and there in video on my T3i. Looks decent on my display when I play it back but when I transfer it to my computer for play back and editing the footage doesn't look useable. It has a horrid yellow/orange hue and it's very grainy, even at 1600 or below ISO. My buddy came over with his T2i and used the same lens in the same lighting and settings and his video turned out fine. Could the reason behind the change in color be internal damage to my camera? If you have questions I'll be glad to give more info. Thanks in advance.



Welcome to the forum

I use the 60D video with a 50mm 1.8 lens on a tripod but in manual mode, my movies are very clear even better than my cam,  Like "JustinFore" have said you have to use the settings.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## T.Mcginty (Dec 24, 2011)

JustinFore said:


> I'll bet you are set up wrong.  The camera needs to be in full manual mode if you want good quality video.  First of all, ISO400 or less for video, or it comes apart.  Then, you need to go through every menu item and ensure that the camera is doing almost nothing automatically...and that you have complete control and understanding of each and every setting.
> 
> Watch this tutorial series...Hurlbut goes through the 5D Mk2 setup to get you started.  The menu is a little different than your T3i, but the settings are essentially the same.
> 
> HDSLR | B&H Photo Online Videos | Podcasts



I've worked with a few buddy photographers and they helped me setup my camera, of course that doesn't mean it was done properly. I'll use your link and see what else I'm missing. One thing I didn't mention is the low lighting scenarios are filmed in my room(mind out of the gutter) where I don't have any lighting gear other than my ceiling fans'. Just received a 7D so I may just pass up the T3i all together now.


----------



## T.Mcginty (Dec 24, 2011)

Greatly appreciated, Merry Christmas to all! :thumbup:


----------

